# Help Distal biceps repair



## ortho1991 (Aug 29, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the differance between 24340 and 24342?

Any help with this will be appreicated

Thank you in advance


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Sep 11, 2014)

cathy56 said:


> Can anyone tell me the differance between 24340 and 24342?
> 
> Any help with this will be appreicated
> 
> Thank you in advance



I do not like the procedure descriptions on these 2 codes, it makes them sound like the same procedure.

I use 24340 for longitudinal tears that would just be sutured, or partial tears that are repaired with anchors to the bone/or maybe repaired right back to the stump of tendon. I look at this code as a repair.

I use 24342 for complete ruptures off the bone, where holes are drilled and tendon is reinserted through those drill holes. I look at this code as a "reconstruction".

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## ortho1991 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you


----------

